# White head tegu location.



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27223220">http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27223220</a><!-- m -->

This White head tegu was caught in Tanti Argentina, this is the region known as Cordoba. So, calling these Chacoan White heads would be a false statement based on the region where this animal came from. Tanti is not part of the Chaco range, but rather Cordoba and is found much farther south in central Argentina.












This is a picture of a yearling from Rick's stock he is calling Chacoan, note that this animal and the one from Cordoba look very much alike.






Here is a map showing Cordoba, Chaco if much farther north.






So with this information, could it be said that white heads are in fact Chacoan tegus? Or rather just White headed normals?

In my opinion it would be very hard to make the claim that they come from Chaco when there is proof that they are found much farther south in Cordoba.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 24, 2007)

Bobby,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this tegu was not necessarily caught in Tanti, it was photographed there or rather in Bialet MassÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â© which is a place not a person. 

The author states he photographed it at a breeder. He does not say what type or even from hat part of Argentina this tegu is from just where he took the picture. In fact there is some discussion as to what to call it, i.e. an iguana.

Saying this tegu is from Cordoba is like saying yours are from Florida. Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

It says under the picture


> Iguana from Tanti, Argentina.


 Where is Tanti? It is in Cordoba. Iguana often times refers to lizard, all lizards in their language.

But lets say the author does not know it is a tegu and is calling it an iguana, do you really think it did not come from Tanti Cordoba?

You think the animal was imported from another country and then he said it was from Tanti, Why?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

This is just one of many links where tegus are refered to as Iguanas, Iguana Overo to be exact. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iguana_overa">http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iguana_overa</a><!-- m -->

El lagarto overo, egÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Âº overo o *iguana* overa, Tupinambis teguixin

You can also look here at a search for Iguana Overo:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-&p=Iguana%20overo">http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8 ... na%20overo</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

This is from the author:


```
Venwu: The photo was removed in a Deposit of Iguanas in Bialet MassÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â©, Cordova. So I suppose that it is a Iguana.
```



> In Argentinean, to these lizards "iguanas" is said to them;. The place where I took the photo is a deposit of iguanas (a place where these animals for their sale grow up). These lizards abound in my country. Your llÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¡malos as you want, we will continue saying "iguanas" to them;. (To see Wikipedia). But perhaps if your continuous your campaign in this post, you obtain that in my country we let say "iguanas" to them;



He refers to his country, what country would that be?

Then someone else argued that the name was wrong, but did not argue the local.



> Let us negotiate! overo lizard Now in serious: Tupinambis is a sort not absolutely defined taxonomically, and even though this unit is (Tupinambis teguixin) are slight variants between males and females, youthful estadÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­os and estadÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­os adults, even money changers according to the feeding who receive. This type of discussions I have been present at them between people of very many level in taxonomy, since all the species do not present/display an unquestionable difference among them. Not even the fact to generate fertile descendants is sufficient to ameritar to classify them like such-and-such species, is a high degree of hybrid individuals. But it is subject of specialists... and wenwu seems that it knows of what it speaks (I was watching his stream) Greetings! These lizards abound in my country. Your llÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¡malos as you want, we will continue saying "iguanas" to them;. (To see Wikipedia). But perhaps if your continuous your campaign in this post, you obtain that in my country we let say "iguanas" to them



Then the author says:

I needed the photo of the entrance of the establishment... said "criadero of iguanas". I saw much in the field from boy and we always said iguanas to them. But good, we leave taxonomists them are agreed and soon we accept odorless gift.

So as he stated:


> These lizards abound in my country.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 24, 2007)

I love it when non-Spanish speaker translate Spanish. 

The term Iguana is neither here nor there. In the context of the site Iguan and Tegu are synonymous. I think this is not at issue. 

"Criadero" does not mean "deposit", it means a "farm" or "nursery". A "Criador" is a breeder (like you). So what he is saying is that he took the picture at a "farm" or "nursery", of "Iguanas" (it's safe to say he means Tegus not iguana iguana) in Bialet MassÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â© which is in Cordoba as is Tanti. Further, he goes on to say that the "Criadero" is "un lugar dÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â³nde se crÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­an estos animales para su venta", which means a place where the animals are raised for sale.

The author could well be refering to Tanti as the area where he saw the tegu. He probably does not know where it is actually from and it's not safe to assume his labeling is 100% correct. It could very well be from Tani, Argentina or it could be from the Chaco, Argentina or for that matter from a different part of Argentina all together, I just don't know and the information on the site is not enough to tell me, in fact the postings following the photo reduce the reliability of the accuracy of this source.

All I'm saying is that one cannot assume that tegus raised by the breeder referred to in the post are only from the Cordoba region of Argentina. They, in fact could be from other regions brought to a central breeder to be raised and sold throughout the country. And sold more for their skin than as pets as is more common in Argentina.

He also states that these lizards abound in his country which is Argentina. I don't think that's in dispute either. It probably is from that region of Argentina, but I don't think, without more information that it's good to claim it as such.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

I never said they are only are found in Cordoba, but I will also say they are not just Chaco local either. Matter of fact, there is not one ounce of proof they exists in Chaco at all. That is the point of this thread. To say they are Chacoan is to claim that is where they are from.

I will say this, if these lizards abound in his country, then that would sound like they have a very wide range, and not just found in Chaco, thus a Chacoan local. I would also highly doubt that this farm would travel all the way to Chaco to collect them if they abound right there.

Also, as I stated before, they do call them Iguanas, regardless of the proper names.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 24, 2007)

Bobby,

I think we're on two different wavelengths. Yes to all you wrote. I was simply referring to the site you linked to and the problems with what it said and what was claimed it said. I have no idea about which tegus come or don't come from the Chaco, I'm just noting the problems in the argument that's all.


----------

